# Custom made top caps and tip cones.



## BobInPA (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi. I turned my third pen yesterday. Woodcraft Wallstreet 
II chrome and carbon fiber. I used a beautiful piece 
Of Gaboon Ebony. The “carbon fiber” cap and tip were a
“Picture of carbon fiber pattern” on a brass tube/cone.
I knew that when I bought the kit. Is it possible to disassymbel 
the top cap assymbly and the tip assymbly and turn ebony pieces to replace the 
painted brass pieces. I’m sure other kits use black plastic for these parts. Has
Anyone tried this. I can imagine  that some modification will
be needed to give enough of a shoulder where the wood meets the metal ring, 
Nib/tip, and cap to use a turned piece of wood instead of a thin brass tube like in
the stock kit. Why make a beautiful pen with exotic woods and
had plastic or painted brass parts??? Let me know your thoughts, ideas, experiences. Thanks


----------



## magpens (Mar 18, 2018)

Can't seem to follow you.

But I think you have taken a dislike to the larger plastic portion(s) on the Wallstreet.

If I am correct, I can't offer a solution but let me say this.

The Wallstreet (Woodcraft) is one of a group of 3 similar pen kits that appeared early in pen kit history. . The other two are the Gatsby (PSI) and the Sierra Twist (Berea). . The visible difference between them relates to the pattern inscribed on the middle metal band and the profile of the other bands.  All 3 are often referred to generically as "Sierras", or, in the case of the Wallstreet and Gatsby, we sometimes say Sierra look-alikes although I am not sure that the Sierra actually came first but I think it did.

Nowadays, there are quite a few more Sierra-style pen kits.

The only good way to avoid the issue you are referring to is to avoid those pen kits.

You can now buy Sierra-style pen kits which have various plated metals in place of the larger plastic portions you don't like.

For you that means searching the various vendors for a style that suits you.

I would suggest that you start with two: Beartoothwoods.com (search for Sierra) and ExoticBlanks.com (some Sierras and also Zodiac, Ellipse, "Thank-you" and others).  You will find lots to select from at both sites. . You just have to take the time to go through them.  Hopefully you will find something to your liking.


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 18, 2018)

I think it is the most creative way you are about to follow: using less and less parts in kits. Who knows how you will end up. 

What I learned when modifying kits: 


Turning wooden pieces instead of using metallic ones is easy if you can work with precision.
Do not rely on a press fit between wood and tube: easy fit is better, long tenon if possible, scratch the tube and the wood, glue with epoxy.
      Plastic or metal parts are sometimes very thin here and there, the wood would not stand it: you should always check there is enough meat everywhere. And use very hard woods.
My 2c


----------



## thewishman (Mar 18, 2018)

Here you go:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/simple-wooden-sierra-style-pen-81467/

Mike makes some wonderful things! He can do the same pen in gold and silver.


----------



## BobInPA (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you for your replies Gents.


----------

